# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  another who needs help with pm's

## getu1

guess i need an admin. to activate this.....

help would be great ...

thanks in advance

----------


## getu1

bump...............

----------


## getu1

??????????

----------


## DSM4Life



----------


## Hate Being Small

huh ??

----------


## PT

what do you need help with?

----------


## Hate Being Small

i need help

----------


## DSM4Life

i need help

----------


## getu1

pm is working now................thanks

----------

